# Exo terra heating problem (HELP!)



## Hardrive76 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi guys
Ive bought a new viv for my bearded dragon Rex a 45x45x90 viv with canopy which has 2x 10.0 uvb and 2x standard 10w energy bulbs, also got a 100w exo terra dome lamp with 100w sun glo spot light for the basking spot which is on the mesh.
I bought it second hand I also got heat mat and other stuff.
Any way ive cleaned it and not used the heat mat but the temp in the basking area is only 83f. ive never used a heat mat before for a bearded dragon. is it ok to use a heat mat on a thermostat? to boost the ambient temp? im a bit lost when it comes to exo terra vivs as ive always had vivexotic vivs but been bitten by the exo terra bug. any advice welcome


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

You should have stuck with vivexotic  Glass vivs are not really suited to desert reps.

A heat mat will not raise the ambient temperature, you will need to buy another bulb or ceramic (especially as the sun glo one must go off at night, it will have to be one that can stay on). 

Or... What I did with the leopard gecko who is in an exoterra, I put her on top of the water dragon viv and the heat from his viv raises it enough. XD


----------



## Hardrive76 (Jul 16, 2011)

got it sorted, I raised the basking spot closer to the spot light, it should be fine as i have central heating and the temp in my home is 72f so night time temps should be fine. :2thumb:


----------

